# [FAQ] [risolto] mount per chiunque

## theRealMorpheu5

Ho questa piccola necessità di montare partizioni da utente normale. Io il users in fstab ce l'ho messo. Ma il pinguino continua a dirmi che mount è esclusivo appannaggio di root... uffa. Sono nel gruppo wheel, che vuole di più?Last edited by theRealMorpheu5 on Mon Apr 26, 2004 4:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Ho questa piccola necessità di montare partizioni da utente normale. Io il users in fstab ce l'ho messo. Ma il pinguino continua a dirmi che mount è esclusivo appannaggio di root... uffa. Sono nel gruppo wheel, che vuole di più?

 

Che file system hanno le partizioni che vuoi montare? Se sono fat o ntfs ti consiglio di leggere questo howto.

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

No, no, sono ext2, ext3, reiser... cmq sbagliavo io, avevo scritto users invece di user... uffa...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

la procedura corretta (in linux) sarebbe questa:

```
$ cat /etc/group|grep disk

disk::6:root,adm,marlboro

$ chown root:disk `which mount`

$ chmod 4770 `which mount`

$ ls -l `which mount`

-rwsrwx---  1 root disk root 97K feb 21 03:28 /bin/mount*
```

dopodiche aggiungi un utente al gruppo disk aggiungendo dopo *Quote:*   

> disk:

  al file /etc/group l'username dell'utente(o utenti nella forma gino,pippo,paolo)

Altrimenti, se proprio devi (ma te lo sconsiglio vivamente, perche se un giorno darai accesso ssh a qualcuno quel qualcuno potrebbe farti danni al disco), puoi dare accesso a tutti tramite

```
$ chmod u+rwxs,go+rx-w `which mount`
```

----------

## MyZelF

Caspita FonderiaDigitale: vai da un estremo all'altro...  :Wink: 

Per un sistema desktop non vedo nulla di male nell'utilizzo delle opzioni di mount user(s) in fstab. E' sicuramente una soluzione preferibile rispetto a quella di dare il SUID a mount.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Infatti ne ha 2 di alternative  :Smile: 

Comunque mount e' un'operazione riservata a root (giustamente) e come tale, per essere eseguita da un utente non-superuser, deve avere il setuid bit in root... altrimenti nessun utente potrebbe mai montare un volume, che sia remoto o locale. (e infatti di default e' suid root)

a me fa strano solo che sia root:wheel invece di root:disk come in molte altre distribuzioni (scelta comprensibile degli sviluppatori per unificare gli utenti delegati a amministrare una macchina, che dovrebbero essere nel gruppo wheel).

----------

## Bengio

Io preferisco la strada di FonderiaDigitale poiche' sul mio computer non sono l'unico utente che ci lavora e poi in questa maniera mi sembra di applicare meglio la filosofia del sistema (saro' un po debianizzato?)

@FonderiaDigitale

di default io ho

```

root@black (6.090 MB)/bin # ls -l `which mount`

-rws--x--x  1 root root 91872  8 apr 17:59 /bin/mount

```

tu invece dici di farlo diventare

```

$ ls -l `which mount`

-rwsrwx---  1 root disk root 97K feb 21 03:28 /bin/mount*

```

io tenderei a togliere l'eseguibilita' del mount agli altri in modo da avere:

```

root@black (6.090 MB)/bin # ls -l `which mount`

-rws--x---  1 root root 91872  8 apr 17:59 /bin/mount

```

sto sbagliando?

ora mi domando:

1- Perche' dare al gruppo anche i permessi di lettura e, sopratutto, di scrittura del mount?

2- la riga in /etc/fstab come andra' modificata? (devo settare gid=6 e umask=707)

3- e se volessi avere la mia bella partizioncina con le directory accessibili ma i file non eseguibili? E' possibile una cosa del genere? (molto comoda con documenti ed altri file)

So che l'ultima domanda forse e' piu' complicata ma ci provo ugualmente  :Smile: 

Bengio

----------

## MyZelF

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> e infatti di default e' suid root

 

Hai perfettamente ragione, il sonno gioca brutti scherzi...   :Embarassed: 

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> 3- e se volessi avere la mia bella partizioncina con le directory accessibili ma i file non eseguibili? E' possibile una cosa del genere? (molto comoda con documenti ed altri file)

 

Puoi provare con l'opzione noexec di mount.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sto sbagliando?
> 
> 

 

no

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora mi domando:
> 
> 1- Perche' dare al gruppo anche i permessi di lettura e, sopratutto, di scrittura del mount?
> ...

 

In effetti in lettura e scrittura e' inutile  :Very Happy: 

puoi lasciare g=-rw+x

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2- la riga in /etc/fstab come andra' modificata? (devo settare gid=6 e umask=707)
> 
> 

 

Questo dipende dal filesystem. fai man mount, ogni fs ha delle opzioni proprie, listate la'.

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3- e se volessi avere la mia bella partizioncina con le directory accessibili ma i file non eseguibili? E' possibile una cosa del genere? (molto comoda con documenti ed altri file)
> 
> 

 

La soluzione piu comoda e semplice che mi viene in mente sono le ACL. ma devi averne il supporto nel kernel. di sicuro ext3 e xfs lo permettono.

O altrimenti come dice myzelf.

 *MyZelf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hai perfettamente ragione, il sonno gioca brutti scherzi...
> 
> 

 

np  :Wink: 

----------

## Bengio

Allora non sono proprio una schiappa   :Wink: 

Grazie

----------

